# Ian Bone has packed up blogging



## DrRingDing (Jun 25, 2012)

I sincerely hope it's not for good.

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2012/06/17/blog-on-holiday/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> I sincerely hope it's not for good.
> 
> http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2012/06/17/blog-on-holiday/


he'll be back, i hope


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 25, 2012)

it may not seem like it but it is hard work keeping it updated, keeping folk coming back and finding interesting stuff to talk about. especially if you're doing a lot of other stuff. i sympathise.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 25, 2012)

shame - I realy enjoyed his blog


----------



## krink (Jun 25, 2012)

it's a good blog hope it returns one day.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2012)

ah bollocks. That's a shame, he was usually a good read. Always posted daily as well.

His book (Bash the Rich) is a decent read too.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2012)

Ian packs up stuff and comes back to it all the time. November mayor and cop comissioners he'll be back on it - if not before.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 9, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Ian packs up stuff and comes back to it all the time. November mayor and cop comissioners he'll be back on it - if not before.


he will appear again as the london CW crew will insist


----------



## paolo (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have much time for his views myself, but scrutiny of 'the system' is never a bad thing - in fact, as a principal, it should be mandated.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 10, 2012)

Law of diminishing returns


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 19, 2012)

Also noticed that the Anarchist Media Project has been dormant for a couple of months now....always had quite good fun looking at that. It's nothing to do with Ian Bone per se, but they used to swap ideas and make posters/images based on some of Ian's ideas.

http://anarchistmedia.wordpress.com/

Maybe everyone's giving up to focus on the Olympics!


----------



## JHE (Jul 23, 2012)

Let's hope that those who've been complaining about the Olympics don't make complete anarcho-arses of themselves.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 23, 2012)

Murdock steps down too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2012)

JHE said:


> Let's hope that those who've been complaining about the Olympics don't make complete anarcho-arses of themselves.


It's not just anarchists complaining about the games.


----------



## JHE (Jul 23, 2012)

True and I hope the non-anarchs don't make archo-arses of themselves

I'm not keen on the Olympics and I don't expect the enormous amount of money spent on the Olympics will do east London much long-term good (though I'd be happy to find I'm wrong about that).  I just think that people who try to disrupt the Olympics will appear to most people as selfish killjoys at best.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 24, 2012)

JHE said:


> True and I hope the non-anarchs don't make archo-arses of themselves
> 
> I'm not keen on the Olympics and I don't expect the enormous amount of money spent on the Olympics will do east London much long-term good (though I'd be happy to find I'm wrong about that). I just think that people who try to disrupt the Olympics will appear to most people as selfish killjoys at best.


 
Depends who is disrupting it and what their reasons are, surely? 

I can think of several million people who currently have just grievances to do precisely that. But no, getting to see the men's 100m final is _much_ more important than reducing unemployment and addressing the multitude of other social problems on the rise under the coalition.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2012)

Some selfish killjoys of yesteryear:


----------



## JHE (Jul 24, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Some selfish killjoys of yesteryear:


 
Far from disrupting the games, those two had just won gold and bronze!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

Black September were proper killjoys


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 24, 2012)

JHE said:


> Far from disrupting the games, those two had just won gold and bronze!


It _did_ disrupt the games though - and their lifes, and that of Peter Norman the white aussie in the pic. That story/gesture was fucking huge.

Anyway, Olympic massacres such as the Tlatelolco massacre usually occur before the games have kicked off.


----------



## JHE (Jul 24, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Black September were proper killjoys


 
The reason I say that wotsits trying to disrupt the Olympic Games would be seen as selfish killjoys _at_ _best_ is that I think there's also a risk that they would be seen (unfairly) as much worse - as second-rate helpers of the murderous terror groups who are feared to be plotting attacks.


----------



## JHE (Jul 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It _did_ disrupt the games though - and their lifes, and that of Peter Norman the white aussie in the pic. That story/gesture was fucking huge.


 
The didn't stop or try to stop the games.  They used their success in the games to make a political gesture.  How much does that have in common with someone trying to disrupt the games because they are a waste of money or are too commercialised etc?  Nothing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2012)

You might not be trying to stop this thread, but by Jove you are disrupting it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 25, 2012)

JHE said:


> The didn't stop or try to stop the games. They used their success in the games to make a political gesture. How much does that have in common with someone trying to disrupt the games because they are a waste of money or are too commercialised etc? Nothing.


They totally disrupted the games by focusing global interest on something other than how great the games were, destroying the media plans of all sorts of people as a direct result and lots of issues and causes were highlighted instead in the process. That's why they were immediately persecuted by the IOC and their home associations - for the disruption they caused and were continuing to cause.


----------



## Firky (Jul 25, 2012)

He's too much of a gobshite to stay schtum for long; I like him. Better than that jonnyvoid shite.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not really a blog reader. Now and again i wander over to some when something reminds me then i quickly forget again. Why not just post on a message board? There's a hint of ego about them.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm not really a blog reader. Now and again i wander over to some when something reminds me then i quickly forget again. Why not just post on a message board? There's a hint of ego about them.


 
Good blogs are more akin to newspapers or diaries than message board fora. Mr Bone has been behind a few fine papers so he does come from a tradition and approach where ego is often part of the productive process. He has posted here a couple of times.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 25, 2012)

kenny g said:


> Good blogs are more akin to newspapers or diaries than message board fora. Mr Bone has been behind a few fine papers so he does come from a tradition and approach where ego is often part of the productive process. He has posted here a couple of times.


 
That wasn't really a dig at him more at blogs per se. People can spout whatever completely unchallenged. The message board should be their apprenticeship, in net terms. But yeah, if you're writing a blog following a tradition of writing for papers or journals then that's a different league.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> That wasn't really a dig at him more at blogs per se. People can spout whatever completely unchallenged. The message board should be their apprenticeship, in net terms. But yeah, if you're writing a blog following a tradition of writing for papers or journals then that's a different league.


 
Point taken. I wanted to get across a more generalised point of view as well. Perhaps blogs are more egostistical than message boards, and newspapers more so than blogs, perhaps that is the nature of the mediums.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 25, 2012)

kenny g said:


> Point taken. I wanted to get across a more generalised point of view as well. Perhaps blogs are more egostistical than message boards, and newspapers more so than blogs, perhaps that is the nature of the mediums.


 
Doing a round about turn here; perhaps blogs, as with papers, are more interesting as thought and time has gone into whatever has been posted (on the good ones). I like bulletin boards as it's a two way thing but the downside to them, from a reading pov, is you have to walk neck deep through in jokes and ancient quarrels to reach the nuggets. A well written blog can articulate a view which encompasses counter arguments without all the needless condiments that come with online conversations. Although the latter can be informative if you have the time to cut the wheat from the chaff. I probably ought to read more blogs.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> is you have to walk neck deep through in jokes and ancient quarrels to reach the nuggets.


 
I dunno there's loads of nuggets on here


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 26, 2012)

I suspect you mean the northern term for muppet?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2012)

From now: The Bone Daily on youtube.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 16, 2012)

He needs to sort the technical issues. Those crackles led me to investigate whether my speakers were faulty.


----------



## treelover (Sep 16, 2012)

why has he changed formats? he is still basically blogging..


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2012)

I prefer the Taxi driver guy who shouts a lot!  At least he seems to have some awareness that he's a parody of himself, and he also doesn't manage to fuck up the sound...  

Parts of that reminded me of the "prime ministerial decree" piss take of Gordon Brown, in Private Eye.  Boney sitting there issuing proclamations regarding who is and isn't in favour at the moment.  Also, I thought IB was supposed to be a reasonable public speaker?  What's with the drawling monotone?  He sounds bored of himself.

Still, got a soft spot for Lord Cardigan myself - as well as the Battle of the Beanfields thing, which was before my time but I have heard about, he owned the building where I went to rehab in 2002, which he used to let out for a very reasonable sum, apparently.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 16, 2012)

He needs to sort the aesthetics too. I suggest he spins round on a chair stroking a white cat, Bond villain stylee.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Parts of that reminded me of the "prime ministerial decree" piss take of Gordon Brown, in Private Eye. Boney sitting there issuing proclamations regarding who is and isn't in favour at the moment. Also, I thought IB was supposed to be a reasonable public speaker? What's with the drawling monotone? He sounds bored of himself.


By "sitting there issuing proclamations regarding who is and isn't in favour at the moment" that do you mean putting the Hillsborough Independent Panel's recent report in the wider and longer context of a three decade long ramping up of the politicisation of the police with the attendant corruption and other baleful results for the general population and how an institutional setting allows this to not only to go ahead but be encouraged without explicitly saying so to those responsible, making clear the implicit mutually shared ends of different arms of the state whislt using historical and contemporary examples to support the argument?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> By "sitting there issuing proclamations regarding who is and isn't in favour at the moment" that do you mean putting the Hillsborough Independent Panel's recent report in the wider and longer context of a three decade long ramping up of the politicisation of the police with the attendant corruption and other baleful results for the general population and how an institutional setting allows this to not only to go ahead but be encouraged without explicitly saying so to those responsible, making clear the implicit mutually shared ends of different arms of the state whislt using historical and contemporary examples to support the argument?


 
I was more talking about the bits at the start and end regarding the mirror editor guy and lord cardigan.  The middle bit was, tbf, an insightful and intelligent analysis, even if the delivery needed a bit more fire.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2012)

I take you didn't mean the piece about how the public sphere works to marginalise the voices of working class women through the class-dominated institutions and operations of mainstream media either then?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I take you didn't mean the piece about how the public sphere works to marginalise the voices of working class women through the class-dominated institutions and operations of mainstream media either then?


 
No, the bit about the two articulate working class women on newsnight was also a reasonable point.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2012)

It is possible to think Ian Bone's a bit of a pratt whilst still acknowledging that he talks a lot of sense and clearly has done a lot more for anarchism over the last 30 years than I could dream of doing in 30 lifetimes.  I find some of his shtick a little embarrassing, that's all.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> From now: The Bone Daily on youtube.


Oh, thanks for pointing that out butchers. Once he sorts out his microphone connection  that could be very useful. I wonder if it is harder to prepare than his blog. For those of us who have never heard him speak the video gives a better idea of the person behind the views.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It is possible to think Ian Bone's a bit of a pratt whilst still acknowledging that he talks a lot of sense and clearly has done a lot more for anarchism over the last 30 years than I could dream of doing in 30 lifetimes. I find some of his shtick a little embarrassing, that's all.


Of course it is - i was pointing out that he packed a hell of a lot into 5 minutes, and that you seemed to either consider this to be not important or had manged to totally miss all of it due to the sound of his voice. And to be frank, a sober Ian with only 5 minutes is not him at his public speaking best!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Of course it is - i was pointing out that he packed a hell of a lot into minutes, and that you seemed to either consider this to be not important or had manged to totally miss all of it due to the sound of his voice. And to be frank, a sober Ian with only 5 minutes is not him at his public speaking best!


 
TBH, I did miss most of the middle bit first time, precisely because of his voice.  I had to go back and listen again when you asked me what I thought. 

I've only seen the guy speak a couple of times.  Once on jonathon ross, back in the 80s, via youtube (he fairly got the audience fired up...), and once when he spoke at the opening of the community garden thing I helped with, back when I was a bit more politically involved (a considerably less rousing speech - I got the impression that he wasn't actually that impressed by our efforts, and 75% of the people in attendance didn't know who he was, so were practically ignoring him as he talked...).  I'm gonna subscribe to his YT, though.

Presumably you know him a little, being in cider country?  Tell him to get someone to sort out the sound and camera framing on his vids...


----------



## kenny g (Sep 16, 2012)

Ian is a real gentleman - good to see he is up to something.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 17, 2012)

hes given up on the youtube and is blogging as normal again at the old address


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor guy has just revealed he has got Parkinsons 

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/fun-with-parkinsons/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 19, 2012)

that's a shame.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 19, 2012)

That's horrible.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> What's with the drawling monotone?  He sounds bored of himself.





> I was diagnosed with Parkinsons disease four years ago. I don’t have the arm tremor and the levidopa does a pretty good job at keeping symptoms under control, Of late though the lack of facial expression and a sort of monotone voice have become more apparent. The major problem here is that when I’m telling one of my fund of amusing anecdotes it doesn’t look as if even I myself find it funny – there are no laughter line indicators to guide you to planet mirth. Another symptom is dyskinesia – the involuntary movement of an arm or leg.
> 
> http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/fun-with-parkinsons/



I guess not the answer anyone wanted to hear.


----------



## cesare (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I guess not the answer anyone wanted to hear.



Ahh, thats kind of taken the wind out of my sail (is that the expression). Sorry to hear about that. Cant be nice.


----------



## Random (Sep 20, 2012)

Very sad to hear


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 21, 2012)

that is a waste of natural raconteur ability


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 24, 2012)

Also from the same link Citizen66 posted:



> Another symptom is dyskinesia – the involuntary movement of an arm or leg. My right arm has a tendency to hive off independently towards my heart. During the summer I was buying a round in a pub but when I put my hand into my trouser pocket to reach my money I couldn’t get it out again so great was the force pulling the hand into the heart side of the pocket. A stunned pub landlord looked on thinking….’fucking tightwad or wot’ and my new found chums felt similarly unbelieving as I couldnt be arsed to do the whole Parkinsons blurb and lamely said ‘ my hand got stuck in my pocket’ Mine’s a pint comrades.


 but


----------



## TopCat (Sep 26, 2012)

It will take more than Parkinson's to keep the man down. He has a tenacity that is extraordinary. The most evil man in Britannia cannot be stopped, not even in his inevitable death. <big smile here>


----------



## Cornetto (Sep 28, 2012)

Who's Ian Bone?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cornetto said:


> Who's Ian Bone?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Who+is+ian+bone?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 9, 2012)

Can someone explain to me why Ian has been repeatedly blogging about the funeral of gangster and torturer Charlie Richardson? Is applying 240DC to people's balls manarchism in action?!


----------



## where to (Oct 9, 2012)

Why don't you ask him?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 17, 2012)

He is now doing blogs about goats in South Norwood 


http://southnorwoodtouristboard.com/2012/10/15/where-will-you-fing-biffo-boshko/


----------

